# GCC Puma II cutter - right choice?



## Sarajevo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hell to all,

I am plannig to start a wall tatto / wall decals business and have a few questions ...

I've made a choice to buy GCC Puma II cutter. It seams as a nice cutter and the price is really good (around 1000 euros). 
Regarding vinyl, my choice is oracal 638, and the transport foil MT 95. Software I use is Corel Draw. 
I would really appreciate if anyone could tell me if my choices are right? Do you recommand other cutter or other vinyls? I am totally new in this so any advice is more than wellcome ... 

THANK YOU very very much!
Irma


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You mean GCC Puma III?

That is a very capable cutter. We have had good results when testing it and other members of the GCC line.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

At that price in Europe, I bet he does mean the Puma II...which is the forerunner of the Puma III I think it places between the Bengal and Puma III. I believe that Press A Print still sells the Puma II or I was told they did...It is sturdy cutter


----------



## Sarajevo (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you very much guys, it helped a lot!!!
In the meantime, I've changed mine mind and decided to buy Puma III ) 
Have you tried Oracal 638? Here, the price is cca. 3,5 euros per m2. It's not really cheap  I think


----------



## pagou (Jun 20, 2007)

Sarajevo, what is the results of your decision, is puma good enough for you?


----------

